
Microsoft open-sources PowerShell and extends it to Linux - anujbahuguna
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/18/microsoft-open-sources-powershell-and-extends-it-to-linux/
======
styx31
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12313179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12313179)

------
Zekio
Maybe PowerShell will finally get some traction :)

